# Which Tank To Choose & A Few Other Questions.



## destinyschock (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, so I was just looking at some tanks again on Petsmart's website and came across this one (can't post links yet) and I am not sure which to chose :​ 
Top Fin Aquarium Starter Kit: 37 Gallons ( *$134.99* )​ 
The Top Fin 37 Starter Kit comes complete with everything you need for fish keeping success. Each black-rimmed, clear glass tank provides a beautiful view of your underwater environment, enhanced by the fluorescent light. The Top Fin 40 Power Filter keeps your water crystal clear, and your fish healthy. The thermometer and adjustable heater make this aquarium ideal for tropical and marine fish. Getting started is a breeze with easy-to-use setup guide, and toll-free customer support.

Includes:

Size 37 Glass Aquarium
Top Fin Power Filter 40 with Cartridge
30" Fluorescent Light with Bulb
Glass Canopy
Adjustable 200 Watt Heater
Strip Thermometer
Fish Food Sample
Water Conditioner Sample
Water Testing Vial
Setup guide with free phone support
Not included, but recommended: 37-74 pounds of aquarium gravel, 8-12 aquarium plants, decorative ornaments, stones, or driftwood.
Made in the USA.

Dimensions: 30"W x 12"D x 22"H; 37 Gallon

*OR:*

Top Fin Aquarium Starter Kit: 29 Gallons ( *$129.99* )

You'll love the convenience of the Top Fin 29 Gallon Starter Kit. Perfect for beginner hobbyists or those who want to upgrade their current set-up. This ready-to-use kit includes everything you need to get started. All glass aquarium includes a heater, ideal for marine and tropical environments. 

Kit Includes:

29 gallon glass aquarium with plastic frame
30" full hood with flourescent light
Top Fin 30 Power Filter with cartridge
Adjustable 100w UL Heater
Strip thermometer
6" net
Fish food sample
Water care sample
Bacteria starter sample
Guide to aquarium set-up and care
Made in the USA.

Dimensions: 30-3/16"L x 12-1/2"W x 18-3/4"H​ 
___________________________________________________________​ 

Also; ​ 
- Along with 3 Longfin Zebra Danios, 1 Swordtail, & 2 Ghost Shrimp, what would go well in either tank with them?
- Are there any suggestions you would make about either tank, or the supplies it comes with?
- In order to turn it into a saltwater tank, how would I go about doing that? (probably won't, but its good to know.)
- Are there any other things you recommend buying aside from the listed products already supplied?
- Lastly, would my male Betta be able to go in a Tropical community tank with the fish I already have?​ 
Links showing me things would also be great!​ 
Thanks.​


----------



## Bill W (Jul 10, 2009)

The tank and glass canopy maybe the ligth if all your keeping is fish. The rest of that gear will either drive you from the hobby or need to be replaced in a few months.


----------



## dmanno (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the Top Fin 29g kit that I received as a gift about 7 years ago. Since then I have ended up replacing everything except the aquarium itself, as the other included parts are not very good. I did get a nice matching stand with it, though. My advice is to get whichever size you'd rather have, but only buy a tank (and stand if you need one). You can then buy a better quality heater and filter and a lighting system to match your needs. If you want to go planted, you'll need better lighting than the standard light in those kits anyway. I swapped out the other kit components over the last few years, but the light does work fine if you don't want a planted tank. However, seeing as though you're on the planted tank forum, I'm thinking you'll want to grow plants in your new aquarium?

Buying all of the components separate will undoubtedly cost you more up front, but will probably be a better in the long run. You'll be more happy with the results and more likely to stay in the hobby if you get better stuff the first time around! However, if cost is an issue (these are still difficult times!), the standard kits work just fine for fish-only tanks. Just be aware that the components will need to be replaced at some point.


----------



## destinyschock (Mar 9, 2010)

dmanno said:


> I have the Top Fin 29g kit that I received as a gift about 7 years ago. Since then I have ended up replacing everything except the aquarium itself, as the other included parts are not very good. I did get a nice matching stand with it, though. My advice is to get whichever size you'd rather have, but only buy a tank (and stand if you need one). You can then buy a better quality heater and filter and a lighting system to match your needs. If you want to go planted, you'll need better lighting than the standard light in those kits anyway. I swapped out the other kit components over the last few years, but the light does work fine if you don't want a planted tank. However, seeing as though you're on the planted tank forum, I'm thinking you'll want to grow plants in your new aquarium?
> 
> Buying all of the components separate will undoubtedly cost you more up front, but will probably be a better in the long run. You'll be more happy with the results and more likely to stay in the hobby if you get better stuff the first time around! However, if cost is an issue (these are still difficult times!), the standard kits work just fine for fish-only tanks. Just be aware that the components will need to be replaced at some point.



Yeah, I think I'll just go with one of the kits for now, because I am a little short on cash. I should be starting a new job in April though (thank god!). I'll just uprgade things one by one as I get the extra money.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

destinyschock said:


> Yeah, I think I'll just go with one of the kits for now, because I am a little short on cash. I should be starting a new job in April though (thank god!). I'll just uprgade things one by one as I get the extra money.


April is just around the corner. If you just can't wait, how about a 15? That's a perfect size that could fit on a desk or sturdy dresser and not need a stand. It's a better shape for scaping than a 29 or 37. It would cut down some on component costs (you could use a powerhead/sponge for a filter), and it would make a good size for a future grow-out tank or QT tank.

The kits really are to be avoided.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Avoid the kits at all costs. The equipment is sub-par and meant for you to impulse buy then. I would say save up and get a 40gallon breeder and start looking on Craigslist for canister filters. Also if there are huge aquarium clubs in PA, NJ, and NYC that I am sure you can pick up equipment cheap that has been taken care of. Do a search and locate their sites. They have forums and you can post there with what you are looking for. Believe it or not there is always someone that has spare stuff sitting around that they would like to get rid of. Spend the money on a new tank and buy everything else used.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

craigslist.org


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

+1 Spork. Someone in the area might just GIVE you a spare tank they have laying around. See you sorta collect them over time....


----------



## destinyschock (Mar 9, 2010)

crossbow said:


> +1 Spork. Someone in the area might just GIVE you a spare tank they have laying around. See you sorta collect them over time....


I don't really know anyone whos into fish though..


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Then it's about time to join the local aquarium club it will be the best thing you can do.

I agree do not buy the LFS/big box kits, everything but the tank will be sub-par and way over priced that's where they make there money on mom-&-dad customers.

Join a local club and hit craigslist for bare glass tanks or if that doesn't work hit petco/petsmart for bare tanks there prices are the best you will find in a store but buying tanks in a club will be the cheapest.

Even if you end up buying a light and canister from www.drsfostersmith.com or http://www.bigalsonline.com it will still end up cheaper and/or more cost effective to buy the glass and parts separately as you will get better quality.

- Brad


----------

